# A surprise about my beardie



## LadySaslic (Jul 3, 2009)

Well lets see when I finally got my first beardie I was advised that it is 90% sure that they were male. So I have been calling it a he for 2 months now.

Well last night a friend of ours come over and was sat having a look at jager, she asked me what I thought he was and I said a male.
Now I have been unsure about the sex of my beardie for a few weeks now as their beard has gone orange and has started digging. 
Well she had a look and said no you have a female on your hands it has never been male. 

So I have now got to get use to calling him a she and now get some play sand so she has somewhere to dig. 

I am so confused, but on saturday I am getting my second female. I cant wait.

:flrt:


----------



## IloveDragons (Aug 29, 2009)

I can see why you would be confused hunni, i myself find it hard sometimes to determine the sex of a beardie but yes it does sounds like your little beauty is a female. Males tend to have larger heads and being darker on the back and also under the beard area. I wouldn't stake my life on it though as my dad did have a beautiful bearded dragon and the fact that it has a large head an was quite drak in patches, we all thought it was male but the habits of a female were being displayed, as in waving and digging. They can be tricky little so and so's to sex but it does sound like you have a female and congratulations on getting your second female, i myself i am looking for one at the moment lol. Hopefully iv'e helped you a little xxxxx


----------



## Paradise Pets uk (Sep 9, 2009)

hi
its not just females that dig, males sometimes do too!
if you look on the underside of thier back legs ( tricky sometimes but it is possible i promise!) a male will have what look like enlarged pores/bumps like below wereas females don't


----------



## Dovahkiin (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes apparently behaviour like that can be done by both sexes. Mine emitts alot of male behaviour, blackening beard and head bobbing but due to her laying eggs she is definitely a female! It can be majorly confusing though sometimes! lol


----------

